# Planned aquascape



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

So I am upgrading my 100 litre tank to a 300 litre (75 gal ish) I'm gonna move my 5 Synos in and have a Mbuna community  I am planning this to be my forever tank so wanna do it slow and right this is my plan just want some thoughts and constructive criticism

The tank I plan to purchase is 150x38x61cm (67x17x27 for you USA guys an gals)



http://imgur.com/dUlFbQv


The substrate I have is 14kg arogonite 25kg white Samoa sand

The rocks I have are 140kg green granite

https://i.imgur.com/r3IOfcM.jpg

arranged as so



http://imgur.com/T6HKhOV


I've crudely mocked up a photo of finished product



http://imgur.com/ZIJ9uii


All feedback appreciated


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Good pics Ryan. Should be a successful setup, like the rocks. Bill


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rocks are absolutely georgous so I hate to suggest any alterations. But because the rocks are large I don't see lots (like dozens) of nooks and crannies for the females to hide in/escape through. I would take off the two balanced on top. Do you have one python-width all the way around the rocks between the rocks and the glass for maintenance?

If you have not bought the sand yet, I would not bother with aragonite.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

How come not to bother with arogonite does it not serve to buffer the water? I have already bought the arogonite but I also have way more than necessary of the Samoa sand so I don't have to use it

Yes I have a siphon width all the way around

Because the rocks are an island there are nooks and crannies each side I will post some more pictures to get you a better view see if you thibk that I have covered it

I am open to taking one of the rocks and sledgehammering it to make some small pieces to help open up some gaps of what you see is still not enough


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Advice taken on bird DJ , seeing as I'm committed to these rocks as I don't have another use for 140 kilos of granite I can lose the one at the far right and spec the rest half an inch apart to create more crevices and runs, I can take the one off the top you suggested and take a sledgehammer to it and use some small pieces to stack up I will be sure to remove edges of the new broken rock


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Adding or swapping out some smaller ones is what I am suggesting. There are boundaries but we are looking for the rocks to be jumbled together so there are crevices within for the females to get completely out of sight or a maze to swim through and lose the male.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Adding or swapping out some smaller ones is what I am suggesting. There are boundaries but we are looking for the rocks to be jumbled together so there are crevices within for the females to get completely out of sight or a maze to swim through and lose the male.


Gotcha  I'll get myself a sledgehammer and make the big rocks smaller rocks


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Progress update; 1 big rock smashed and then sharp edges ground down

1 big rock turned into 2 medium rocks and 4 small ones

Stacked with mazes and nooks

Gonna repeat this for 2 or 3 more big rocks


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

I think I'm talking to myself at this point but I'm having fun  so update; I ditched 4 big stones broke down 1 but found it split into sharp jagged pieces not the boulder shape I'd like so after reading almost every rock based post in this forum ha ha I have bought some PVC elbow joints to add hides, I've checked they sink and I'm gonna hide them behind current rocks  I am also going to place to rocks on square granite cobbles to raise the whole island 2 inches so when I add 2 inch of substrate it won't bury half the island I will separate these square cobbles an inch apart so when they dig they will open up pits to nestle in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The center part looks great. Lay the PVC on it's side and considering using them to raise the pile instead of the cobbles. I would not add more than one inch of substrate.


----------

